# 2017 Hatch LT



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> Got it a couple of weeks ago and the black Bowties and Cruze letters have arrived as well as Weathertechs, illuminated sill plates, and Seat covers are installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

The black bow ties and silver paint is a pretty classy combination.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks very nice!


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> Got it a couple of weeks ago and the black Bowties and Cruze letters have arrived as well as Weathertechs and Seat covers are installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing.

Where did you get the black letters? Online?

Enviado desde mi Pixel mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got them from Chevy. Gmpartsdirect.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> Got it a couple of weeks ago and the black Bowties and Cruze letters have arrived as well as Weathertechs and Seat covers are installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy to replace the Chevy logos? Or has to take apart the back panel or something? Did you bought​ the official black one?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

They are official GM. They are just glued on. Need a heat gun some rubbing alcohol. And some elbow grease


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Exhaust installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention the best go fast part for the car. Extra 50 horsepower. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fog lights installed! Now I just have to wait until Monday for the dealer to reprogram my BCM. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

BCM finally programmed. $120. Found it interesting that the tire sensors had to reprogrammed in order to active fog lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally got Penelope back from the body shop! Installed my BNR tune. Big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

